# Preparing a Napalm Bomb for a Republic P-47D Thunderbolt



## jzichek (Jun 3, 2011)

Check out this new article at RetroMechanix.com reproducing "Preparation and Employment of the Fire Bomb,” a manual showing the step-by-step process of converting a drop tank into a napalm bomb for use by a Republic P-47D Thunderbolt:







This article features 22 high resolution photos showing the equipment and techniques used in preparing the bomb; candid shots of personnel; and detail shots of the bomb being mounted on the P-47D, which provide useful reference for modelers.

-Jared


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 3, 2011)

Thats interesting. Good find.


----------

